
Show HN: Personalised newsletter with tech and non-tech remote jobs - petr-nagy
https://remoteweekly.cc
======
petr-nagy
Hi HN! I made this.

How it works:

a) Subscribe on the homepage [1]

b) Choose your interests and skills [2]

c) The system will now crawl various job boards or social posts and send you
_weekly_ summary with the best picks based on your preferences from previous
step

d) You _can_ upvote/downvote each pick allowing the system to learn from you
for the next round (week)

Disadvantages:

Clearly the weekly interval which can cause some positions to be already
filled when you get the email.

Final note:

The ideal persona for this product is not actively looking for a job. He/she
already has a job, but is thinking about going remote for some reason
(traveling, commuting, family).

Appreciate any feedback!

[1] [https://remoteweekly.cc](https://remoteweekly.cc) [2]
[https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=72QoeorAo5Q&feature=youtu.be](https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=72QoeorAo5Q&feature=youtu.be)

